# New at grooming and my Standard Poodle



## Poodles Up (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello,
This is my first post so I will try to fit in. I have a 7 month old Chocloate Standard Poodle. Everytime I take her in it is $70. I figure if I invest in some clippers and blades then I could save some serious $$$ and have a dog that looks good most of the time. My breeder told me to get an Andis clipper with size 40 blades for the face, feet and tail. Then a size 3,7 and 10 for the body depending how short I want her. My question is: How hard is this going to be for me and do yall have any opinions on the mentioned clippers and blades.

I hunt her so she needs to be groomed a good bit after bringing her home out of the field. She also loves to swim and fish with me as well.

Thanks yall


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome! I groom professionally and also have Poodles. I've known many people new to clipping who have used short blades (#15, 30, 40) and really rashed their dogs. I would suggest a #10 on the face, feet and sanitary areas, and a #7, 4, 5 or 3 for the body. I would never suggest anything shorter than a #10 for a sanitary clip. A #3 on the body is still going to be short, but will leave the most fluff. Be very careful around the folds of skin near the elbow and right before the hind legs. Keep checking your blades and when they start to warm up STOP CLIPPING. Laying the blades on a piece of granite will cool them quickly. I recommend frequent applications of blade oil between blade washes, not coolant spray. Coolant spray is actually pretty dangerous stuff, even though it is popular. I also wouldn't recommend WD-40, though many do. You'll want a good set of clippers to get through a good Standard coat. Do you already have a set picked out?


----------



## lenagroomer (Mar 28, 2008)

I am a professional groomer and poodles are my specialty. I would not recommend going any shorter than a 10 on the face and a 15 on the feet, at least not until you get some experience. Depending on the length you want her a 3 will be short and fluffy and a 7 will be short and smooth. My recommendation is if you are doing all over or poms on the feet or something like that, you may want to do a 5 or 7, if you are doing more fancy cuts like town and country or royal dutch, you may want to stick with longer blades like 3 or 4. Andis 2 speed is what i would recommend for clippers. I would say not to pay any less than $80 for them or it will be a waste of money. Also I agree with above, clean them, use cool lube, and also clipper oil frequently to help maintain them. I would also invest in a pair of curved shears. This is essential for the top knot, the feet depending on how you want them, and scissoring the cut if you do anything fancy. I have an in depth guide www.dog-groom-guide.com that will help you out. You shouldn't have any trouble if your dog is well behaved, just remember to be calm and confident, because your dog can pick up on any negative energy. 

Good luck and I hope that helps some.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Poodles Up said:


> Hello,
> This is my first post so I will try to fit in. I have a 7 month old Chocloate Standard Poodle. Everytime I take her in it is $70. I figure if I invest in some clippers and blades then I could save some serious $$$ and have a dog that looks good most of the time. My breeder told me to get an Andis clipper with size 40 blades for the face, feet and tail. Then a size 3,7 and 10 for the body depending how short I want her. My question is: How hard is this going to be for me and do yall have any opinions on the mentioned clippers and blades.
> 
> I hunt her so she needs to be groomed a good bit after bringing her home out of the field. She also loves to swim and fish with me as well.
> ...


Please don't use a surgical (30 and up) on her face...I use these (40 blade)to shave out really matted feet, but that is it...it is for surgical use, and takes the hair right down to bare, practically, and they can really cause clipper burn, especially if you don't keep the clipper well lubed with clipper coolant. You aren't showing your poodle, so there is no need to take her down that short either...

Use a number 9 or 10 blade on her face. 

I would get a #5 or #7 for her body, if you want it short; if you want it longer, get a 4, 3 3\4, or 5\8 blade...probably wouldn't use a 10 on that poodle's body either, as they can clipper burn a sensitive dog's skin, when used for a long time (as to shave the body). 

I highly recommend Andis clippers; the 2 speeds are great, however, a single speed is fine too; I RARELY actually use the high speed on my 2 speed clippers; it is much easier on the clipper moter to run it on the lower speed...it cuts just as well. I save the 2nd speed for really matted, or dirty dogs  

Keep your blades cleaned with an antiseptic cleaner, and ALWAYS oil them after you have cleaned them, because blade washes STRIP your blades of all oil...and if your blade isn't well oiled, they may catch in the coat, stall, or just in 
general cut poorly. Always put a nice even thin line on after you have cleaned the blade. 

Invest in a decent pair of shears as well; the better quality the shear, the longer they will last, and the better they cut the coat; you will need these to round her feet if you choose not to shave them. You will also need them to create her nice round tail puff, head and to trim her ears; as well as to fluff her shaven coat and scissor any uneven tiny tuffs you have left behind after clipping.


----------



## poodlemom (Nov 27, 2007)

I have been grooming my own standard poodles for about fifteen years, after my first girl began to hate going to the groomer, for unknown reasons. The two I have now have never been groomed by anyone but me. It is not terribly difficult and you will get more confident and skilled with time, but there is a learning curve.

I use a 30 blade on the feet and tail, a 3 3/4 FC on the body, and a 15 on my black girl's face, and a 10 on the cream's face. It is a matter of preference, I guess, but I don't even own a 40 blade. That's just too close for my comfort.

Neither of my dogs is bothered by grooming, and they are used to having theirs ears and teeth cleaned regularly. Starting them young has made it much easier for me, and the girls. 

I wish I had had the benefit of the great advice on this forum when I was starting out. The bit of advice I would really have to concur with above is to get a good quality 2-speed clipper, and some good curved scissors. You will do just fine, I am sure. The best of luck to you.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Aren't Standards wonderful?! I have two, and learned to groom them myself, to save myself nearly $200/month in grooming costs! 

For FFT, I use the closest setting (#40) on the cordless Wahl Moser trimmer. It's so easy to use, lightweight, and doesn't get hot for a long time. I learned by myself using the Moser, and have never cut them, or given them razor burn. I have a corded Andis UltraEdge 2 speed, which I really like. I'll use a #4F blade on the body, scissor the legs, or, for the Miami Clip, a #5F on the body. Using a #7F on the body is really close, but a # 10 will be too close on the body.

What helped me go from doing an "ok" job to a finished Poodle who looks professionally done, was a fabulous DVD from Muddy Creek Groomer. Excellent instructional, including how to change the blades. Step-by-step visual and audio, so you can see how to hold the clipper, how to bevel (so isn't choppy from the shorter body to longer leg hair). Several clips are shown, plus the topknot, bracelets, and tail. Well worth the $35 investment. 

Other equipment you'll need is a HV dryer (I love my K9 II), grooming table, and shears. 

Since you hunt her, when or if she gets burrs or those little green "hitchhiker" stickers on legs, I discovered by accident it's a lot easier to get them out by wetting down the legs, slathering shampoo and/or conditioner on, then gently use the slicker or the steel comb. Those nasty things come right out!


----------

